# 64 bit SoundMAX drivers



## Weapongod30 (Aug 13, 2007)

I have searched and searched for some 64 bit soundmax 1988a drivers for my onboard soundcard, but I cannot find any. Does anyone know if they are available and if so, where to get them? Thanks!


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

Weapongod30 said:


> I have searched and searched for some 64 bit soundmax 1988a drivers for my onboard sound card, but I cannot find any. Does anyone know if they are available and if so, where to get them? Thanks!



Can you give us some details on the motherboard or the computer the motherboard is installed in? SoundMAX is a brand name of ADI (Analog Device Inc.) They do not offer "generic" drivers to anyone but OEM / ODM customers.

Or you can try the Windows XP 64 Bit drivers from ASUS on this page:

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=M2R32-MVP

Let me know which way you decide to go, ok?

HTH

Bill


----------



## Weapongod30 (Aug 13, 2007)

Well, that link you provided had links to the 64 bit driver for the adi 1988a. Thanks for it!


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

Weapongod30 said:


> Well, that link you provided had links to the 64 bit driver for the adi 1988a. Thanks for it!


If you would let us now if they work, or not? It will help others who have the same problem.

Bill


----------



## Weapongod30 (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh yeah, sorry. Yes, the drivers did work just fine.


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

Weapongod30 said:


> Oh yeah, sorry. Yes, the drivers did work just fine.


That will be good news for some people.

Bill


----------

